# At the ritual



## Alexander Thomas (Jun 16, 2018)

Ok I need everyone's input if possible as much as possible how do you feel about how things are done when coming in as an EA those of you that have entered masonry should know what I'm talking about I can't really speak on it because is plenty Brothers here who has not joined met Siri yet and I really don't want them to know what it is that goes on but for those of you Master Masons EA's fellow crafts you know what you went through when you first became an EA you know what you did when you fed the goat you know what the go did to you do you agree or disagree what are your thoughts

Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Jun 16, 2018)

Alexander Thomas said:


> Ok I need everyone's input if possible as much as possible how do you feel about how things are done when coming in as an EA those of you that have entered masonry should know what I'm talking about I can't really speak on it because is plenty Brothers here who has not joined met Siri yet and I really don't want them to know what it is that goes on but for those of you Master Masons EA's fellow crafts you know what you went through when you first became an EA you know what you did when you fed the goat you know what the go did to you do you agree or disagree what are your thoughts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app



This makes no sense at all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 16, 2018)

goomba said:


> This makes no sense at all.


Whew......I thought that it was just me!


----------



## Matt L (Jun 16, 2018)

Maybe he was conversing with our new French Brother?


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 16, 2018)

I was hoping for a clue as an E.A. to where the treasure was. Then again as a F.C. . I'll just watch national treasure again. Lol


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 17, 2018)

Punctuation is your friend (ours too).


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 17, 2018)

Alexander Thomas said:


> Ok I need everyone's input if possible as much as possible how do you feel about how things are done when coming in as an EA those of you that have entered masonry should know what I'm talking about I can't really speak on it because is plenty Brothers here who has not joined met Siri yet and I really don't want them to know what it is that goes on but for those of you Master Masons EA's fellow crafts you know what you went through when you first became an EA you know what you did when you fed the goat you know what the go did to you do you agree or disagree what are your thoughts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using My Freemasonry mobile app



Alexander,

I sincerely hope that you re-read this post. I concur with the other Brethren and members that this statement makes no sense. Specifically, the reference to Siri. Additionally, there are many aspects of our degree experience that can not be discussed in this un-Tiled format.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 17, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Additionally, there are many aspects of our degree experience that can not be discussed in this un-Tiled format.


Exactly!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 18, 2018)

Absolute gobbledygook!


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jun 23, 2018)

Jeg følte det gav klar mening!
Eller nææh, det var åbenlyst sludder..
Google Translate er ikke altid din ven


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 24, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Jeg følte det gav klar mening!
> Eller nææh, det var åbenlyst sludder..
> Google Translate er ikke altid din ven



??


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 24, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Jeg følte det gav klar mening!
> Eller nææh, det var åbenlyst sludder..
> Google Translate er ikke altid din ven


“I felt it gave clear meaning.  
Or well, it was obviously a mess.”


----------



## hfmm97 (Jun 24, 2018)

Alexander is a self-initiated “Mason”


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jul 7, 2018)

What I wrote was:
"I felt it made perfect sense! 
Or naah, not really - it was obvious gibberish.. 

Google Translate isn't always your friend."

I wrote it as a meta commentary on how just Google translating stuff  seldom works unless you have a somewhat polyglottic mind. 

TL;DR I tried some Danish sarcasm


----------



## MarkR (Jul 8, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> ...I tried some Danish sarcasm


My grandmother was from Aalborg, but all the Danish I learned was to count to ten, about a half dozen other words, and to sing "Mester Jakob."


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jul 20, 2018)

MarkR said:


> My grandmother was from Aalborg, but all the Danish I learned was to count to ten, about a half dozen other words, and to sing "Mester Jakob."



"Mester Jakob" is the Danish version of the children's song "Frère Jacques" / "Brother John" .
If you ever visit Aalborg, stop by the lodge Cimbria


----------

